# Good source for plants?



## FishFoBrains (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey,

We are looking for a good source for aquatic plants.

We always get stuff from petsmart or petco, and sometimes they work, sometimes they don't.
Just picked up some white ribbon plants and an aqua fern tonight.

We've never really fully had a planted tank, or went all out on Co2 diffusers or anything, but we now have a nice tank with more than sufficient lighting(one six foot flourescent strip and 2 three foot strips. Its technically our first foray into some good planting and its been setup for nearly 6 months. My husband had never had any luck with plants beforehand and he isnt into going all out for planting, but I convinced him to get some plants when we started this tank, I cant remember them all but one was kyoto grass and after 6 months with so much lighting these plants have done better than anything he had before. So tonight I spent 30 bucks on some white ribbons(because they remind me of hastas) and an aqua fern, just to surprise him. I hope they work out like the other few he has and now Im looking for a little help in gathering some more plants for him, any help would be appreciated


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

The problem with most plants from both sources are that they aren't true aquatic plants. Most of them are bog plants and some others only just survive under water for short periods of time.

I am sure both the fern and ribbon along with kyoto are good examples.

Ever notice how the plant tanks have some of the same plants on the rack of terrarium plants?

Try Dr's Foster and Smith. Believe it or not,... as long as you know what to look for you can find some good deals on e-bay. I have went that way only a few times but luckily I never had a bad experience.

Other than that go on a trip around town and scope out some local mom and pop small time shops. A good thing about them is that if you find one that does actually care you can talk one on one with the manager which may be the onwer and also the person doing the ordering. I would do a google on aquarium plants and pry what ever you can from the internet first. It is a good source of info as much as I hate it myself


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

IMO its best to look for and aquatic plant specific mail order company (have a look to see if the reviews have any. and try google, cant help you on American ones)

there are several reasons for this. first off, its more likely to be a true aquatic plant, or if not it is likely to be marked as semi-aquatic.

secondly, more choice, as they cater specifically for the market, they will have a much bigger range of plants available.

thirdly, and this is subjective, they're generally better quality. IME the ones from the shop generally seem less healthy than the 1s via mail order, though obviously there are some better LFS's and some poorer mail orders (I've had both good and bad of both)

and forth, their generally a lot cheaper. you can quite often fill the tank for the price of 5-6 plants from the LFS


----------



## FishFoBrains (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks all,

I agree that the internet is probably our best option, and Im no stranger to Drs. Foster and smith. Its just hard to pay shipping for only a couple items.. and on the other hand ordering stuff we don't need or won't work out well just to justify shipping costs is another minor issue.
Its my hubby's tank and he's had several over the last few years, *** never once been interested too much, but it seems throwing plants in there peaks my interests and makes the tanks look better!!!!

Thanks again


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

This sounds anal but I would honestly take those plants back. If it were one or two I myself wouldn't care but if you spent that much on them I cant help but to feel sorry. Those wont last more than 3-4 months if that.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I've ordered from www.thatpetplace.com 
That Pet Place (thatfishplace) is a site sponser :thumb: 
They have nice plants and the shipping isn't bad if you order several plants to off-set it.

I will pm you with more info. about other sources.

Have you read about disinfecting plants before putting them in your aquarium?
IMO it's a must do.

:fish: 
Alicem


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I get my plants from http://www.aquaticplantdepot.com/ Great prices, selection and quality!

You could also try aquabid


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

can we please keep retailer reviews out of here. if you have specific retailers worth mentioning post their name/site, but don't give a review on here (you can by PM if you want to)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/retailer_display.php?CatID=search&SearchStr=plants


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Get plants from your local aquarium club. The reason not to buy from any shop is because the plants almost always come from aquaculture farms in Florida or Asia. In either location the plants are usually grown emersed, meaning in air rather than water, to minimize algae on the leaves. This is fine, the plants will look great when you bring them home, but a lot of plants have a hard time making the switch from emersed growth to submerged growth, if conditions aren't ideal the plants will die and never sprout new leaves. If you buy from local hobbyists chances are that the plants were grown in water and will transplant into your tank with less effort. There are a few species that can not grow emersed, if you must by from shops, I suggest you buy the species that have to be grown in water.


----------



## hidenseek (Nov 13, 2005)

you may also want to try aquabid.com. believe it or not there are some very good deals on there and reputable sellers. my two cents.


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

I agree- you can get good plants from your local fellow hobbyists


----------

